# Planning an EPIC coastal fishing trip...



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

So you want to tow the boat and just stop in several places along the way and fish those areas and then continue towing boat to next destination? 

Depending on what kind of boat and when you plan on going this may work:

- Pine Island Sound & Boca Grande & Charlottle Harbor (all summer=tarpon) 
- Choskolskee
- Dont go alligator alley. Take Tamiami trail and fish fresh water for bass along the way. 
- Biscayne Bay (possible bonefish. or could go to the sand bar or go diving)
- Flamingo or the Keys (red fish in big numbers during the summer)
- Jupiter Inlet (snook)
- Cut over to lake O and fish bass.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Agree with all posted above but need to add Cedar Key for reds. A quaint drinking town with a fishing problem.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Left out St. Marks/Appalachicola, Skeeter Lagoon and the St. Johns River   :-? 


St. Augustine is the quaint drinking town with a fishing problem.


----------



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

Chokoloskee is an absolute must!

Don't miss Mosquito Lagoon.

Try to fish in St. Augustine if you can pull yourself away from the great pubs, bars and taverns!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I would also recommend that if you travel Hwy-19 down along the west coast you look at;
- Keaton Beach
- Steinhatchee
- Horseshoe Cove
- Homosassa Bay
- Chassahowitaka Bay

All are excellent for trout, reds, and the northern ranges of snook south of Homosaasa Bay as well as other species. Everyone has given some great recommendations. As snookintime pointed out, your timing and boat are critical determinates. I would also add what are you targeting species wise. Big bucket mouth bass are running in the canals along 41 from EC to Miami.
s/f


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Don't discount the Alley; there is several recreational access areas which are prime bass spots. In addition, Sawgarss and Holiday Park are within minutes north and south of the Alley off 27 which also have some fantastic bass fishing...

Also, I95-exit 278 Old Dixie Highway will take you to Highbridge Park and some great shallow water redfishing in an unbelievable enviroment with very little pressure. It's a little tricky to get to for the first time but only a few minutes off 95 and definitely worth stopping.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Stuart
Catch yourself a huge snook in the morning then head a mile out the inlet and catch a sail!


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

If you cut across 41 you can do Peacock bass in Miami too.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies... 

Been real busy and forgot I posted this thread. Oops. Pretty familiar driving wise with south Florida, I lived there when I was younger. (born in Key Largo) Just never really fished hard until I got to the panhandle/emerald coast. My aunt lives in Hialeah so we will probably stay there for a night or two. Funds permitting, we would like to stay at La Jolla for a couple nights as well. Will most def be hitting up Lake O for the largemouth bass. Uncle trains horses in Okeechobee, so lodging is taken care of there...

Also, where is a good place to catch peacock bass, always wanted to catch one of those.

Other species that we would like to try our had at include;

Bonefish 
Tarpon
Snook
Yellowtail
Redfish
Specs
Barracuda 
Largemouth bass
Peacock bass

We do a fair amount of inshore & offshore fishing in Pensacola, but inshore is my passion, don't have a boat yet but hopefully that will change by Christmas. Shooting for this time next year, by then work will have slowed down and I can take 10-14 days to do this. I realize there's gonna be a lot of driving,but that's cool. We play as hard as we work... Catching a sail from an SUV 17 (oh yeah that's what I'm saving for) would be absolutely clutch!


----------

